# Any BSNL EVDO user?



## sahil1033 (Jun 18, 2013)

I want to know more about BSNL EVDO because I think it's risky to buy this. Give your reviews please.


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 18, 2013)

Read BSNL EVDO - Discussion Thread | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum

it has everything you need to know


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 18, 2013)

thatsashok said:


> Read BSNL EVDO - Discussion Thread | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum
> 
> it has everything you need to know


thank you


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 19, 2013)

Now My BSNL EVDO  card in dustbin


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 19, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> Now My BSNL EVDO  card in dustbin


why? is it that bad?


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 19, 2013)

speed is not good also poor service


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 19, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> speed is not good also poor service


what speed did you use to get?


----------



## rahulkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am from Kanpur. I have been using 'BSNL EVDO' for last 3yrs. I switched from 'Tata photon' a very unpleasant service.

pros:
1. Its truly unlimited, so you can download as long as you desire. There is no hidden limits or slowing of speed. I download around 15-20GB every month(mostly movies, games also).
2. It gives me genuine 3G(100KBP-180KBP) speed.(Ignoring those down times)
3. Its lowest in price, so its easier to keep.
4. Most Ironic advantage you have is that due to slow & lethargic bureaucracy you can pay  even 1month later than due date and still not lose service.

cons:
1. Beware, its a 'Government run service' so it may be difficult at times to interact with extreme laziness. But the fact is now 'BSNL' is living off on mostly 'internet service' revenue so they will not ignore your complaint.
2. Same as above, you may experience down times every 1-1.5 month, when you will have slow connection or cannot login at all but those last 5-72 hrs.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 20, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> what speed did you use to get?



I have not remember , it was past 2.5 years .


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 20, 2013)

rahulkay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Kanpur. I have been using 'BSNL EVDO' for last 3yrs. I switched from 'Tata photon' a very unpleasant service.
> 
> ...


can you please tell me the exact data card you were using?



ramakanta said:


> I have not remember , it was past 2.5 years .


can you please tell me the exact data card you were using?


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 20, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> can you please tell me the exact data card you were using?
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me the exact data card you were using?



bsnl    ev-do ac8700 800m


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 20, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> bsnl    ev-do ac8700 800m


i got it, you had that ZTE modem with external antenna. I guess you might be getting not that good speed because it was a Rev. 0 modem.


----------



## rahulkay (Jun 21, 2013)

same aas above --
bsnl ev-do ac8700 800m


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought a BSNL CDMA Prepaid SIM separately and ordered Micromax MMX 300C, hope it works well.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> I bought a BSNL CDMA Prepaid SIM separately and ordered Micromax MMX 300C, hope it works well.



all the best . !!


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 24, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> all the best . !!


ah! thank you


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 4, 2013)

****, how to check balance and all?


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 7, 2013)

impossible !!


----------



## Dushie (Jul 7, 2013)

For southzone users there is a website where you can login ahd check balance , you can also change plans andbdo other stuff from there.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 8, 2013)

okay! leave the balance thing, why am I getting such bad speeds?


----------



## dummydave (Jul 8, 2013)

coz dats evdo.....

I gt a hand on evdo....but d speed suckd...no matter wat i did...it didt improved at all


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 8, 2013)

dummydave said:


> coz dats evdo.....
> 
> I gt a hand on evdo....but d speed suckd...no matter wat i did...it didt improved at all


what was the speed you were getting?


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 9, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> what was the speed you were getting?



why not used any 3G data card .???


----------



## dummydave (Jul 9, 2013)

a constatnt of 27-35kbps 
With occasional increase up to 70kbps for a sec or 2...

@ramakant - evdo provides truly unlimited net proposing speed of 3.1mbps....in 750+tax

So if u gt a reall gud speed say evn 100+ then also u ll b njyin it alot...

Theres no unlimited 3g....

though it was jus a hand on experienc...

But bsnl unlimited broradband z my preferrd choice....they work gud...n cheap


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 10, 2013)

> But bsnl unlimited broradband z my preferrd choice....they work gud...n cheap



yes your right choice !!


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 10, 2013)

dummydave said:


> a constatnt of 27-35kbps
> With occasional increase up to 70kbps for a sec or 2...
> 
> @ramakant - evdo provides truly unlimited net proposing speed of 3.1mbps....in 750+tax
> ...


you mean to say that I'll get better speed in 750 plan?


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 25, 2013)

Go for BSNL broadband..... speed will not be a issue any more....... if u like....


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 26, 2013)

actually there's been some problem in landline connection in my area, i went for bband only but had no option other than opting for EVDO at that time


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 26, 2013)

bsnl is now focused to customer ... if u need connection go and tell that u want BB connection.... to JTO or SDE of ur area...?

BTW bsnl is booking connection at ur door step... line avalability is their problem not urs....

in case if u still need BB


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 26, 2013)

they said that there's a problem in wire which is running underground and they're planning to lay down fresh wires but they're saying that tender has not yet been given and this may take time, like more than 6-7 months.
that's the problem of government process.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 28, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> they said that there's a problem in wire which is running underground and they're planning to lay down fresh wires but they're saying that tender has not yet been given and this may take time, like more than 6-7 months.
> that's the problem of government process.




isn't there any working connection in  ur area......???
i.e. working LL and/or BB. with whom u interact... i suggest u to go the the higher officials and atlast GM (if any)of ur city...
that those person who told u about the cable thing is true or crap....!! 

Only if u like to....

otherwise if u findit very trouble some then just let it go..., 

Don't mind buddy.....


----------



## funskar (Jul 29, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> they said that there's a problem in wire which is running underground and they're planning to lay down fresh wires but they're saying that tender has not yet been given and this may take time, like more than 6-7 months.
> that's the problem of government process.



Better get bsnl wimax than Evdo.. No tension of wire n landline


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ashok Verma said:


> isn't there any working connection in  ur area......???
> i.e. working LL and/or BB. with whom u interact... i suggest u to go the the higher officials and atlast GM (if any)of ur city...
> that those person who told u about the cable thing is true or crap....!!
> 
> ...


that's the thing na, government officials just don't care. Their attitude is just so casual.



funskar said:


> Better get bsnl wimax than Evdo.. No tension of wire n landline


I gave a thought to Wimax but then chucked the plan because you can't use a router with it to share your connection.


----------



## sahil1033 (Oct 1, 2013)

Need help, want to buy a EVDO modem which can catch signals even in remote areas.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 2, 2013)

funskar said:


> Better get bsnl wimax than Evdo.. No tension of wire n landline



Evdo doesn't require wire or landline, neither does wimax


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 1, 2015)

hey guys can evdo be connected on RASPBERRY PI 2 BMOD ?????????????????? 

Any 1 knows?

Please help!!


----------



## sahil1033 (Nov 6, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> hey guys can evdo be connected on RASPBERRY PI 2 BMOD ??????????????????
> 
> Any 1 knows?
> 
> Please help!!



No idea mate!


----------



## sygeek (Nov 7, 2015)

sahil1033 said:


> I gave a thought to Wimax but then chucked the plan because you can't use a router with it to share your connection.


You can share connection. Soyrce : I'm using wimax. Although the speed is very inconsistent and the service is shjt.


----------



## sahil1033 (Nov 11, 2015)

sygeek said:


> You can share connection. Soyrce : I'm using wimax. Although the speed is very inconsistent and the service is shjt.



Anyway, I am happy with EVDO, decent speed, unlimited data.


----------

